# "Prop Bitmap DLL Not Loaded" error



## MarcBuckhead (Jan 7, 2007)

I installed a Lexmark x8350 all-in-one printer. Functions at the printer console work fine, and Device Manager sees everything and indicates no conflicts. That leaves the function of sending print jobs from my stand-alone Gateway (Windows 98). All I get is the error message "Prop Bitmap DLL Not Loaded." Sometimes the printer icon will appear for a second then go away. Print jobs do not accumulate in the cue.

I have done an uninstall/reinstall twice, removing all other peripherals the second time before booting up and installing. Also downloaded bitmap.dll (which was nowhere to be found on my PC), and copied it to every subdirectory in Windows and the Lexmark directory that had any dlls in them.

There are others on the internet with this problem, but no one seems to have a solution.

Signed,

Clueless in Georgia


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG. Go to Lexmark website and download new drivers.


----------



## MarcBuckhead (Jan 7, 2007)

blues_harp28 said:


> Hi and welcome to TSG. Go to Lexmark website and download new drivers.


I did that the 2nd and 3rd reinstall. Oh well.

I have returned the Lexmark b/c Lexmark support did not respond to my request for assistance. Hopefully the HP will be better supported.

Also was told to install a USB 2.0 port in my PC. Apparently Windows 98 cannot push data through a 1.1 port to a 2.0 port. If true, my installation of any printer was doomed from the start.

Will advise on the outcome.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi let us know if you get it up and running.


----------



## MarcBuckhead (Jan 7, 2007)

blues_harp28 said:


> Hi let us know if you get it up and running.


At last!

I installed an NEC USB 2.0 5-port card in my PC, and purchased the HP 61xx or 63xx, an AIO in the $230 range. After getting the card seated and installed, the HP setup was a breeze and I am now able to send print jobs from the PC to the HP with no problems or errors.

Lexmark did send a belated email yesterday advising me to check with my software vendor. (Not sure what software they are referring to!)

Anyway, I have the solution I needed.

You serious techies will note that I did not attempt to replicate the error with the HP. That is, I did not attempt to install and setup the HP on the 1.1 port, leaving open the question of whether or not I would have gotten the same result with a different printer. That said, I will offer my opinion: USB 2.0 cables that say "backard compliant" mean that you can substitute any such cable for a 1.1-A to 1.1-B connection. It does NOT mean that you can install a 2.0-B device and push data to it through a 1.1-A port on a 2.0 cable. IOW, your port and your device have to be on the same page regardless of the cable. Of course you serious techies are also not trying to keep a near-decade old Gateway breathing on a Windows 98 respirator, either.

One final note: make sure you follow installation instructions and connect the USB cable at ONLY the point in the manual that you are instructed to do so.

Thank you all for listening.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

:up: good to know your up and running.
Thanks for the info..you can mark your thread Solved by going to thread tools at the top of the page.


----------

